

Show HN: Build Spanish Speech Interfaces with Wit.AI - ar7hur
https://wit.ai/blog/2014/05/05/espanol

======
ar7hur
OP here. We are about to release many new languages. Any feedback from
Spanish-speaking devs is much appreciated, thank you!

